# Polaris ranger transmission grind?



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

03 500 ranger. Only sometimes will the transmission grind and not set into high. I have looked at the drawings and it could be a number of things but wanted to see if anyone has opened one up and how hard was it to remove/ split?


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Anybody???


----------

